# Picked up a Cat last night RESOLVED!



## Haley (Jul 20, 2007)

So Im a huge sucker and picked up a cat who was starving and wandering around near the highway. Hes very sweet and friendly but obviously scared. Hes covered in mats and has a terrible cough.

I guess I just need some advice or support. I obviously cant keep him- due to the fact that I have 7 free roam bunnies right now and my bf is highly allergic to cats. He's in a cage in my garage right now. 

I called all the local rescues and the humane society and everyone is full. The only option is animal control, who said he will most likely be pts on the spot.

Im just feeling so powerless and defeated right now. I tried to do the right thing by picking him up, but now what? Is it better for him just to go peacefully rather than suffer out there? Or should I have left him? 

I just dont know what to do now. :sad:


----------



## Flashy (Jul 20, 2007)

Is it worth taking him to the vets to see if he is chipped? Because if he is friendly that's an indication he is not feral, and was domestic at some point. Hopefully he is lost and you could find his owners if he has a chip.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 20, 2007)

Haley, can you get him to a vet and get a diagnosis? Is he well enough to travel and do you know if he is neutered?

Here's the deal - if you have nowhere to take him, I will try and nag my husband into letting me take him. I have 16 cats now - most are seniors or have special needs - so I really need to be careful about bringing in a cat who may be contagious. I do have a small room I use for quarantine.

If possible, it would help to know if he just has a treatable respiratory problem or if it's somelike not curable and potentially easily spread. Any way, let me know if you can get him to a vet. I will be happy to make arrangements with you to pay the vet bill - we can PM about that. if needed, I can give you my private e-mail and phone #'s. Maybe we could meet somewhere around Toledo provided this works out.

If he has something not curable and easily spread, then sadly pts is probably best rather than having him suffer a miserable death and possibly infect other cats. Again, I would be happy to pay the vet bill.


PS - you absolutely did the right thing by picking him up.Saving an animal pain, however you do it, is always the right thing to do.


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

Hopefully he is chipped, he also may be a young cat. I've always found babies friendly even if they were strays. 

Haley, I would of done the same thing and brought him home even though it was'nt practical. If you left him you would of thought of him constantly. 

Do you not have any friends or family that could help him if only short term?


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

Ignore my post, looks like you've found good help.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 20, 2007)

*ellissian wrote: *


> Ignore my post, looks like you've found good help.



My dear husband will probably throw me out to the barn to live but I will try my darndest to help with kitty. *Cats are my first and biggest passion*. Please don't tell Dr. Melody Frankenbunny, Wilbur Igor and Ali thatI said that. The bunnies wouldn't understand. I've had cats in my life for over 40 years and bunnies for 'only' 18 years.

Even if someone else on the board could take him, I can make arrangements to pay the vet.


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 20, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> PS - you absolutely did the right thing by picking him up.Saving an animal pain, however you do it, is always the right thing to do.



:yeahthat:

I hope the poor little guy is okay.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

Seniorcats, you are an angel!


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 20, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> My dear husband will probably throw me out to the barn to live but I will try my darndest to help with kitty. *Cats are my first and biggest passion*. Please don't tell Dr. Melody Frankenbunny, Wilbur Igor and Ali thatI said that. The bunnies wouldn't understand. I've had cats in my life for over 40 years and bunnies for 'only' 18 years.
> 
> Even if someone else on the board could take him, I can make arrangements to pay the vet.



Senior cats, I love you, you are WONDERFUL!!! ANd just like me 

I have 12 strictly indoor house cats. They are either all off the streets or adopted. And now I'm fostering a momma cat and her 6 kittens, have been for 3 weeks, they're 4 weeks now... oh wait, almost had them for 4 weeks so now they're almost 5 weeks... wow time flies! Anyhow, I got them from a friend at work, who found momma as a baby but didn't get her spayed and she snuck out the house, she won't even be a year until Sept! And then her landlord found out she had them, so they had to go. I'm getting them all fixed and vaccinated, and then giving most of them to friends (momma is staying here, hubby is in love with one of the kittens, and I"m in love with a few, but it's up to hubby how many stay haha). So, you and I are a lot alike!

Jessi


----------



## ellissian (Jul 20, 2007)

Seniorcats you ARE an angel! Even if you do have to live in a barn!


----------



## Haley (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh Ann, you are such an amazing person.

I had made an appt for him/her tomorrow morning with the vet anyway. The hard part was I kept thinking, what if he isnt sick? What then. If he was sick at least I wouldnt feel so bad about having to take him in to be pts. I just didnt know what to do with him if he was ok.

I can definitely pay for the visit tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes. Is there anything I should ask or have them check? I have very little experience with cats.

Seriously, youre an angel. I'll keep you posted (and get some pics tonight)

Haley


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 20, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh Ann, you are such an amazing person.
> 
> I had made an appt for him/her tomorrow morning with the vet anyway. The hard part was I kept thinking, what if he isnt sick? What then. If he was sick at least I wouldnt feel so bad about having to take him in to be pts. I just didnt know what to do with him if he was ok.
> 
> ...



You're all making me blush like crazy. Jessi, you are an angel too for taking in mom cat and her babies. My avatar kitty is a rescue, Nutmeg aka Chunk. She was found by a friend in Myrtle Beach, SC. She got pregnant at 8 months and her owners tossed her out. My friend took her home to Williamsport, PA. A week later we met in Clarion, PA and I brought kitty home to Ohio.

Nutmeg had 4 babies and then her milk dried up when they were 3 weeks old. Nutmeg was tiny and scrawny. My friends at the shelter helped hand feedthe kittensfor several more weeks. The tiny things had to be bathed every day because they were flea covered and we couldn't use meds. The babies got homes and Nutmeg was supposed to be a temporary visitor. That was 4 years ago and my DH has forgotten she is 'temporary'.

Haley, can your vet do a combo test for feline AIDS and leukemia? Those are the 2 thingsI am most concerned about. I am not sure of the cost. At the shelter we get the test kits in bulk and draw our own blood so it's cheaper for us.

Pictures would be great and may help persuade Greg we 'need' this cat. Of course I will lie through my teeth and tell him it's only temporary.... all's fair in love and cats...

The man knows me well enough to know better and he has brought home his share of rescues. Now let's see, the pump house by the barn has running water. The grain bin would make a nice bed. All I need is a camp potty and some TP.


----------



## lonehowl (Jul 20, 2007)

Good for you for taking him in! Hopefully the cough isn't anything serious. I just took in a stray 3 weeks ago and she blessed me with kittens less than a week later. So now I have 5 cats to find homes for. :shock:Anyway, good luck with him!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

I want pictures! Of everybody! You've been holding out on us, Haley!!!


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 20, 2007)

*Nutmeg is beautiful  My momma is a calico, too! Mostly white though. Her name was Rascal, but it didn't fit... so I changed it to Alaska. When hubby agreed to let me foster them, it was with me fully aware we were NOT keeping any. But I gained Alaska's trust, and she stole my heart, so I BEGGED to keep her, and he agreed *

*Then I started finding homes for the kittens (at only a week, but they aren't leaving until they're at least 3 months and fixed!) and he got all upset, "what if I want to keep one or two???"  So now I know it's momma and 2 kittens for sure, but I can't decide between 3 of the kittens, and they aren't the 1 he likes, so it'll be 2-4 kittens haha! *



*I sure hope this found kitty is all healthy so you can take him! I'm sure hubby will get over it  You need photos of kitty all matted and pathetic to work on his heart  *

*Jessi (i'm not sure why my font is bolded???)*


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow...I have to say, I absolutely love this thread. I love to hear about other dedicated kitty owners.

I will also say that, though I only have two, and don't plan on getting more RIGHT NOW...I have had over twenty cats over the past almost 20yrs, and absolutely LOVE the little furries!! They are simply one-of-a-kind in grace, love, and poise.

Just to put it out there, and I think you're already a member there, SeniorCats, but there's a GREAT cat site out there at http://www.thecatsite.com/forums/ 

Check it out! 

(If you decide to join, would you do me the favor of putting down my username (same as it is here) as a referral?) 

At any rate, cats are wonderful...and the only reason I don't have more than two (besides lack of space) is because I have a really beautiful balance I don't want to disturb between my two.

Hugs to you guys!! And SeniorCats and Haley...I can't wait to hear what happens!! 

Rosie* :biggrin2:


----------



## Haley (Jul 20, 2007)

So I just brushed her coat and Im pretty sure she's a girl as I didnt see any male "bits". I really hope shes not pregnant.

She purred the entire time I was brushing her and was so happy. Heres some pics:

















Vet appt tomorrow AM, heres hoping theres nothing really wrong with her.


----------



## Spring (Jul 20, 2007)

She's so pretty!! :shock:

Aww, what a little doll! I hope everything works out for her.. I've never had a cat before but I've always loved them.. If I was only closer!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2007)

She's absolutely GORGEOUS!! What a beauty!!

She looks really soft, too...though the more healthy food she gets, the softer and shinier she'll get! 

Just from those two pics, she looks like she's in fairly good health, all considering...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, she really is a very pretty kitty. Like Rosie said, she really does look healthy, here's hoping.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 20, 2007)

What is that on her back foot in the second picture? An old scar or something?

She does look healthy from the pictures. She just looks like she needs to be fattened up on some good food to make her shine.

She looks like a cross between my fiance's mom's two kitties....Merry and Mel.


----------



## Haley (Jul 20, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> What is that on her back foot in the second picture? An old scar or something?



Im not sure, its some sort of small wound. She wouldnt let me get a good look at it, so I figured I'll ask the vet in the morning. 

She is generally in good shape from the looks of things. She has a lot os mats in her coat (does anyone know if I should try to cut them out?) and the small wound on her foot. She still coughs every once in a while but it was a lot last night and not so much today. 

Shes very sweet though.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 20, 2007)

Since she'll be going in the morning, I would say leave the mats for the vet to handle...it's easier, considering that she's probably been through a lot lately, and the vet'll know easier what to do. (Hard to tell without feeling them myself, honestly.)


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

Oh god I'm in love! I wish I had room for another cat, but since the basement is connected through the garage which the cats aren't allowed into, there really isn't much space here.

Maybe she is somebody's runaway pet? I know most strays aren't claimed, but maybe the vet will find a microchip on her.

Ann, you're a lucky woman!


----------



## Haley (Jul 20, 2007)

yeah I'll ask them to look for a microchip (doubtfull though). With the poor economy here in the Flint area and so many people out of work, many are just dumping their pets. Im hearing our animal control is euthanizing like 100+ dogs and cats a week. 

She did have a beaten up collar on though. I called our local papers and put out a "found" ad for Sunday so at least I tried.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2007)

I keep looking at her and I'm in tears. I so wish I could have her but I know I can't.

That's awful that they put down so many animals in your area! That's like a slaughterhouse. I'm so glad Sheboygan isn't that bad.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 20, 2007)

Aw, that's terrible about how many animals are being put down! Were there many business shutdowns, is that the reason for the unemployment? (We had some shut down here, Mitsubishi was one of them.) Oh dear...

Haley, the vet you are going to may or may not deal with the mats. Some around here don't. There's always like Petco-since we're banning Petsmart-who does grooming, but they also want to shampoo, trim nails and clean ears for a fee of $60. So, if you think that's a good idea, which it might be, sort of a start over healty for her, go for it.

I tried to cut some off of our cat, who is a long hair, but some are just too close to the skin, so I left those. She will be getting groomed for the rest. Long hair cats need brushed frequently to keep mats from forming, I've most recently learned. 

Plus, if you did try to cut them out yourself, she may be very upset about it and scratch or/bite you. You don't want that. Ours was pretty much fine with us cutting some out, but growled the whole time at her dislike.

Good Luck tomorrow! I hope she gets a clean bill of health!


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 21, 2007)

Gorgeous, beautiful kitty. Haley, I am so glad you rescued kitty. Ya' done good!

Haven't said anything to DH yet. I expect I will just announce my intentions and put on thestubbornbull head look.


----------



## Haley (Jul 21, 2007)

Good news!

Vet said HE looked great. No HIV or leukemia. I forgot to take a fecal sample, so they couldnt test for parasites, but he said the kitty looks very healthy except for the obvious fact that he's very skinny. 

And yup, its unneutered male. I guess its good we dont have to worry about baby kitties.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 21, 2007)

That's great news! Now if only I didn't want him so badly. :sad:

Did the vet check for a microchip? I'm guessing there wasn't one.


----------



## Haley (Jul 21, 2007)

Well youre not that far from me either Angela And nope, no chip 

I did place a "found" ad in the paper for tomorrow so we'll see I guess,


----------



## naturestee (Jul 21, 2007)

Don't tempt me! I need another animal like I need a hole in the head. And James is allergic to cats, I don't want to make it worse.

And yes, I was thinking of how easy it would be to set up a kitty train and get him to me. Don't tell James!:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Jul 21, 2007)

He's gorgeous! I swear if I was in the US I'd deffinatly take him!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 21, 2007)

He is a very beautiful boy, hopefully someone will answer the ad.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh Haley & Seniorcats...thanks for working together to take care of this kitty. He is gorgeous.

Where I live in Lancaster County, PA there are TONS of cats, dogs, & small animals pts at the Humane League every year. I mean thousands... I was a volunteer there for many years, in fact most of our 10 cats came from there.

In this area with agriculture being big, there are many farmers who have barn kitties they use for rodent control. Most of the Mennonite and Amish farmers do not spay or neuter. I see kitty roadkill every day as I drive to work. It is really sad. I've stopped many times to pick up and injured cat. And it seems our yard is the springtime stopping place for local strays.

Like you, Seniorcats, I have had cats in my life for forever (and bunnies for less than 5 years). Both animals are so wonderful. I think I will always have a household of furry friends of both types. I will be thinking positively that hubby will KNOW you NEED the cat. My hubby has a soft heart, too. We've had many special needs cats or ones with behavior issues over the years and he puts up with it all.

Perhaps an owner will surface. But if not, I know it will all work well.

Maherwoman: I may check out that cat site, too.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 21, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Don't tempt me! I need another animal like I need a hole in the head. And James is allergic to cats, I don't want to make it worse.
> 
> And yes, I was thinking of how easy it would be to set up a kitty train and get him to me. Don't tell James!:shock::shock::shock:




We could toss a coin to decide which one of us takes him in, hee hee.

Haley, I will PM you. Since I was out sick I can't afford to take any time off right now. I don't work Saturday or Sunday so could we arrange something for the weekend?

I just mentioned it to my husband, showed him the pic's and his response was a loud 'What?' Then he went to brush his teeth. I told him maybe I would just be fostering and asked 'what does that mean'? 'cause he knows that around here 'fostering' a cat means they are permanent residents.So he hasn't had a cow or pitched a fit and I think he is probably just resigning himself to another kitty rescue.

The funny thing is we have another free-loader on our deck, gray mackeral tabby with white feet. He comes to eat dry cat food. He is very shy but tonight he meowed atGreg and didn't run. Greg made the comment that this cat will be inside before the snow flies in fall.

We used to have 18 cats and 2 years ago little Ashes, who was ancient, died of intestinal lymphoma. My husband found her living under a hot dog cart in downtown Cleveland. Cookie died last March. Her owner died of cancer and we took her in. After 3 years Cookie got avery aggressive bone marrow cancer. After Cookie died, we took in Neko, arescue who was shotover a dozen times with a bee bee gun. She had 4 surgeries to remove the pellets, wound debrafement, etc. She has been here a year, still spends a lot of her time under the loveseat but has made great progress with humans and especially with our cats. She adores Goblin and Mugsy and loves to run all over the house at night. Then about2 months ago my Noneck kitty died in his sleep. He was a little over 18 years old. He was a feral cat I was able to turn into a lap boy after years of work and trust building.

I could go on all night with cat stories...

Haley, I''ll PM you and we can make some arrangements.

PS forgot to say that if you need hay, we had a great 1st cutting and I can bring you some bales.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 22, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Don't tempt me! I need another animal like I need a hole in the head. And James is allergic to cats, I don't want to make it worse.
> 
> And yes, I was thinking of how easy it would be to set up a kitty train and get him to me. Don't tell James!:shock::shock::shock:


Oh! I had another thought! You can trade in James for a cat and I can trade in Greg for a white german shepherd or 2! yeah! LOL, LOL, LOL!


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 22, 2007)

We're making plans for Operation Kitty Transport. I'm starting to get excited. It's been a while since we had a new cat in the quarintine so it's clean up time. We have extra bunny stuff stored in there and bunny things for the HRS rabbits we occassionally foster. Just took an inventory of what needs to be moved and cleaned and moved in for kitty.

Any name ideas? It takes us a while to find the right one. I think Greg needs to do the choosing so he feels more like it's his cat.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 23, 2007)

Probably a good idea to let Greg name the cat...or at least have the final say in the matter. Although, if he's anything like my hubby it could take decades for the poor kitty to have a moniker. Usually I am just so anxious to give an animal a name so I can stop calling it "kitty."

onder:I'll look at his pics again and see if any name ideas come up.

I'm quite excited to hear the story of how the transport goes/went. Thanks again for giving this fellow a chance at the good life. :hug:

-Mary Ellen


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow!! WONDERFUL!! I can't wait to hear how everything goes!! 

SeniorCats...how wonderful, you taking him into your home...you're so blessed! He's so handsome!! 

Hugs!

Rosie*

P.S. Bunnicula...COOL! Glad to help ya with a good kitty site!


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Rosie! Thanks also for mentioning the cat forum. I've never been there before. I looked at it last night and it does look like the best I've seen.


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 23, 2007)

Cool beans! Enjoy it! 

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

I hate my internet right now!

Ann, we still on for Saturday? I forgot to ask my friend where would be a good place to meet. Youre coming from the East, correct? I'll have a look online tomorrow- or let me know if you know of a good place to meet in the Toledo area. I might have to babysit Saturday evening so anytime in the morning or early afternoon would work (morning would probably be best if youre available).

Im so happy this guy will get to be out of my garage! I feel so bad for him in there. Ive been trying to take him outside for a while and spend time with him everyday, but its still not enough. 

Also, did you say you guys have Timothy hay? Is it good grassy stuff? If so Id love to buy some off you! Ive just about run out of my last bale. Having 7 bunnies in the house, I go through it pretty quickly. Let me know 

Thanks again for all your help!

Haley


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 27, 2007)

Saturday is fine with me and the morning is fineor early afternoon. Early after or around noon might be best. I am coming fromMedina County, south of Cleveland. Will take I-71 north to the Turnpike and then I think I can take the Turnpike all the way to Toledo or take Rte. 90 - either one. I haven't been in years. I think it takes about 2 and 1/2 hrs for me to get to Toledo.

I don't have amap at work but let me look at map quest and see if I can figure something out. Either that or I'll get a map at lunch. Either way, do you want me to call you early this evening?Like after 6:00PM (EST)?

If I can get to the farm, I will pick up 2 bales of hay. It's great stuff (timothy) and only $3.00 a bale. My bunnies are liking it better than Oxbow timothy. I think the hay wagon was empty when I drove by yesterday.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 27, 2007)

OK, I found a place to meet. It's on the east side of Toledo and right off the turnpike (80-90). It's called Elmore, OH (Ottawa County) and it's a a very small town and we can't get lost in it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elmore,_Ohio

If you need tomapquest an address, use 321 Rice St. Elmore, Ohio. That's the address for the fire station. The meeting place - there is a small park across from the fire station with a restored railroad depot. There is a parking lot next to the depot. I think it's called either Orv Park or most peole call it Railroad Park.

The directions are basicly the turnpike to Exit 81 which is route 51 and then go north for a little over a mile to the fire station/park.

Any time after 10:00 AM is fine with me.

I still plan on calling you after work today just to make sure we're on the same page. If Elmore doesn't work for you, I can see if I find somewhere else. About the only other place I can think of is the McDonald's in Genoa.


From Michigan you should be able to takeRt 23 to 475//75 to the turnpike. You bypass downtown Toldeo.


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds great! Maybe we could plan to meet at noon? Would that work for you? It should take me around two hours to get down there if traffic is ok. 

If you can get some hay that would be great, but if not dont worry.

I told Mr. Kitty about the wonderful new home he's going to and he seems very excited. My allergies get bad around cats so I cant spend much time with him and he's very lonely. And he's excited to get out of the garage 

I should be home from work around 5:30 tonight if you want to call. Otherwise I'll see ya in the morning!


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 27, 2007)

Yea! It's all settled then! Tomorrow at noon in Elmore is perfect. I won't call tonight since it seems like everything is ready to go. I will finish straightening his room tonight. 

I calledour vetto make a pre-neuter appointment for next Friday. Doc usually likes to do routine blood workbefore surgery. Since we don't have a real name yet, I told them to list him as 'Elmore'. He'll have his own room til he gets neutered and recovers from that and then we will work on introductions. My husband is retired and gets to spend a lot of time with the cats and rabbits during the day. 

I'll bring a big cage for him to ride in.

See you tomorrow!


----------



## CheyAutRanch (Jul 28, 2007)

So glad this is all working out  I just wanted to say that I think Elmore is a good name, and that should be his name 

When I found a cat and no owner and took him to get nuetered, they put his name as Stray Kitty. His vaccine reminder came in the mail with that on it lol! (his name is Charcoal, b/c he's a smokey black, so hubby said he looks like charcoal).

Hope the trip goes well!
Jessi


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww, this is a great happy ending! Elmore is such a pretty boy, and a very lucky one, too. I hope to see more pics of him. 

I signed up my new kitty on http://www.Catster.com. It's like My Space for Cats (and Dogster for dogs). Here's Marley's link:

http://www.catster.com/cats/559170

They have forums, too:

http://www.catster.com/forums/home.php


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 28, 2007)

The Michigan to Ohio Kitty Caper is completed! First, I have to tell you, if you ever meet Haley you will know immediately this is a person you can trust with all your animals. She is such a sweet, lovely person and so caring about this kitty and rabbits.

This morning started out with my husband joking that the only time I get up early on a weekend is for something involving animals. Then he asked if I was going to North Dakota to fetch the cat.

Haley, her boyfriend and I met in Elmore, one of those quaint old Ohio towns. Kitty came with his fully packed suitcase full of food, bowls, scooper, toys, treats. He is a docile, good natured guy. Kitty mewed and talked to me for 20 minutes and then after I chatted back, he quited down for the rest of the trip.

When we got home, he spent some time checking out his room, litter box, and accomodations. He ate some dry Iams and explored a bit more. When I was checking him over, a nasty little tape worm crawled out of butt so now we know what's contributing to his thiness. Tapes in cats come from fleas or eating rabbits. I suspect fleas so I will treat him tonight.

He absolutely loves attention and if we stop patting him, he head butts us. He settled down beside me, rested his head and paw on my leg - such a good boy! 

He's in my quarantine room until he gets neutered. Haley had him checked for AIDS and leukemia so I can use the screen panels on the door to the room. Greg made the door so it has 3 removal wood panels over screen sections. This way, if a cat or rabbit needs isoaltion, I canput the wood panels up. Having the screens means they can at least have some interaction with us and the other animals and start getting adjusted to life in the crazy animal house.

We're still thinking about names. I'm not sure Elmore is right for him. We'll see.

Thanks so much Haley for rescuing him and giving me the opportunity to bring him home. He will do just fine here.

Ann


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 28, 2007)




----------



## Flashy (Jul 28, 2007)

Well done to you, seniorcats, and Haley for arranging this home for this little guy.

You've both donea great thing, as I'm sure you know.

Keep us updated if you can


----------



## Bunnicula (Jul 28, 2007)

*seniorcats wrote: *


> He's in my quarantine room until he gets neutered. Haley had him checked for AIDS and leukemia so I can use the screen panels on the door to the room. Greg made the door so it has 3 removal wood panels over screen sections. This way, if a cat or rabbit needs isoaltion, I canput the wood panels up. Having the screens means they can at least have some interaction with us and the other animals and start getting adjusted to life in the crazy animal house.
> 
> Ann



Ann,

Congratulations on your new adoptee...and thanks for all you and Haley did to give him a forever home.

I would love to see pics of the door. With 10 cats & 3 rabbits, we could use something like that. We had a disabled kitty (no use of his rear legs) who did not get along with some of the others. We used a baby gate...Tiggy couldn't get out, but the cats who enjoyed his company could get in. And he hada continual connection with the activities in our home. But I'd love to see another option.

Must say I had to chuckle at your post when you told Haley that Elmore was a small town where you couldn't get lost. Now, I've never been to Elmore, but my sister-in-law lives in Bluffton. So I've driven through western OH many times...and I COULD get lost. Everything is so flat...and all the intersections seem to be perfectly perpendicular. All looks the same to someone from the rolling hills of eastern PA. :biggrin2:

Hope you'll post some kitty photos here at RO so we can all follow the fellow's progress.

-Mary Ellen


----------



## Haley (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww Thanks for the kind words Ann. Youre a true gem and it was so nice to meet you.

We didnt get home until around 430. We stopped for lunch and then also stopped at the shelter. They were thrilled to see me (and especially cuz I showed up with your donation check). They were so happy to be able to afford one more neuter this week!

I cant believe the little man has worms! That just about makes my skin scrawl. I guess I never saw it because he was in that dark garage. And the few times I took him outside I didnt reallycheck him overI really wish I wouldve just had that fecal done last weekend. Is that difficult to treat? 

Bless your heart for being so good to him. Hes such a lucky guy. Im sure he'll repay you with lots of purring and head butts.

Youre the best :hug:


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 28, 2007)

*Haley wrote: *


> Aww Thanks for the kind words Ann. Youre a true gem and it was so nice to meet you.
> 
> We didnt get home until around 430. We stopped for lunch and then also stopped at the shelter. They were thrilled to see me (and especially cuz I showed up with your donation check). They were so happy to be able to afford one more neuter this week!
> 
> ...


Glad I could help with a neuter!

My vet says I am the champion worm finder. Something to be famous for... Since we have some cats who hang out in the barn, I am always doing'rearend checks'. Tapes can be easy to miss because when they come out, they often curl up in a ball. Our Harry had to be treated 2 weeks ago for tapes since I was forgetful about his Advantage. Tapes are easy to treat with a pill (based on weight) or an injection. WithMr. Kitty's long hair, it would be easy to miss a tiny tape worm. They don't come out in the stools although I expect some of the microscopic eggs do. Occassionaly if they vomit a hairball, you might see tapes.

Time to slop the hogs, as we say around here.


----------



## seniorcats (Jul 28, 2007)

*Bunnicula wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He's in my quarantine room until he gets neutered. Haley had him checked for AIDS and leukemia so I can use the screen panels on the door to the room. Greg made the door so it has 3 removal wood panels over screen sections. This way, if a cat or rabbit needs isoaltion, I canput the wood panels up. Having the screens means they can at least have some interaction with us and the other animals and start getting adjusted to life in the crazy animal house.
> ...



Mary Ellen, you cracked me up! The drive today was like being in an endless flat, boringtwilight zone! Hinckely, where we live, at least has it's ups and owns and sandstone cliffs. 

I love those eastern PA rolling hills! A lot of my rescue trains take me into eastern PA around Clarion and some other little town that features 'the world's worst apple pie' - can't remember the name of it (Emlenton, maybe?). I am originally from Easton, PA over by Allentown and Bethlehem. Home of Crayola Crayons.

I would love to send a picture of the door. I need to go buy a digital camera. Think I've been saying for a while now and haven't gotten around to it. It's not much really - just an old solid wood panel door. 3 of the panels were cut out, and wire fencing was cut and stapled on both sides of the door using heavy duty staples and a gun.

Then hinges were added to the cut out pieces and they were placed back on one side of the door witha latch (nail actually) above for when we want the panels open. Any old door could be altered. We considered a storm door like we have on the back of the house. It has a raisable glass panel when you want the screen open. Except the new storm door was around $350 and the door we cut up was free.

Will have use my regular camera and scanner or get CD prints.


----------

